# Brown Bushynose



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

How long do you think it takes for a Brown Bushynose Pleco to become fully developed?

He is loving the algae wafer I just gave him, and becoming more active each day. He doesn't seem to be afraid of me like the other plecos I have had in the past :mrgreen:


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cam said:


> How long do you think it takes for a Brown Bushynose Pleco to become fully developed?
> 
> He is loving the algae wafer I just gave him, and becoming more active each day. He doesn't seem to be afraid of me like the other plecos I have had in the past :mrgreen:


Cam:

The BN will be sexually active between 6 and 12 months.

The BN will continue growing (albeit slowly) even after 2 years.

The BN will become more "skitish" as it matures.

TR


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Kind of figured that, plecos get very shy.


----------



## Bannana (Jan 4, 2010)

Plecos are awesome.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

yes, I cant wait till he grows bigger! today he ate an algae wafer bigger than him!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hungry little monster huh?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, he is quite the monster lol


----------

